# Whose gona post the shiniest renault clio?



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Random thread..........1picture and post per person,wether you have detailed or own/ed a clio get it posted 

Ill get the ball rolling....

My cousins 1.2 16v clio,02 reg,ex cat d fixed to a high standard,after a detail i did on it in january.......


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

197 FF. Ready to go to midland-detailing on Saturday for a slight paint correction.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Veracocha said:


> 197 FF. Ready to go to midland-detailing on Saturday for a slight paint correction.


Sexy cars! i detailed 1 in blue not so long ago i love these!!!!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Not me as i own an impreza....


----------



## chris king (Apr 26, 2010)

Give me a few days and i'll have pics up!


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)




----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

2003 Renault Clio 1.2 16v Dynamique


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

more than one, sorry!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Click to view full size as a bit on the large size;


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahh love that Black V6!!!!

Takes me back to years ago when I had this, (before the V6 was out by the way)


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Haven't seen a Dimma for ages - like it :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

My sons after I last detailed it.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

what LSP you got on that spitfire?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

m4rkie23 said:


> what LSP you got on that spitfire?


IIRC it was colly 476s:thumb:


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

rankins said:


>


great reflection:thumb: and location:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

spitfire said:


> My sons after I last detailed it.


Very clean, best so far :buffer:


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> more than one, sorry!


Winner for me, hands down:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww, cheers bud!


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks blue peter its at the apartments by albert dock


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

(customers car)


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

...


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

bluepeter said:


> Winner for me, hands down:thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Here you go;


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## looch (Jan 18, 2010)

Hand polished (not machine)


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

rankins said:


>


lovley:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

couldnt resist, heres the little clios bigger sister , hope no one minds lol


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Another go.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Aww, memories!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Meet Percy, my Albi 197!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Not one of the hot hatch clio's but we are talking shiniest so here are mine, well my contribution:


----------



## penaul (May 25, 2010)




----------



## g40steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Couple of mine;

RussZs did this,









Jim W did this;


----------

